# can pork be dry aged



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

is it possible to dry age pork some what like beef
if not how long to you hang the pig before butchering

this link is why i asked http://www.compartduroc.com/dry_aged.html


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Dry aging is nothing more than holding meat under refrigeration for a length of time. I dry age all my venison and beef. Therefore, I guess that any pork that was not cured but held for a duration at slightly above freezing could be classified as dry aged. I would classify the labeling as such as a marketing scheme. Probably we will have dry aged chicken as soon as Tyson realizes there is another niche out there.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes, you can hang pork and it tenderizes just like with beef and lamb. I have done extensive testing with this. It works very well. See:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/blog/2007/08/hanging-around.html


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks for your reply's as I see from Walter 14 days or so may be the max pork can be aged without proper humidity control


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm a bit confused about what you're asking? Are you talking about hanging for the meat to break down (aging, as in beef), prior to cooking; or hanging as in curing, no cooking involved? Pork tends to spoil much faster than beef, but a dry-cured, hung Parma ham is absolutely exquisite.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

aged as in beef let the carcass hang in refrigeration before cutting it up


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If you are talking about just hanging the carcass before processing then don't do it. There is no advantage. Process as soon as the meat stiffens up.


----------

